
New LED Lighting System on Flinders Street Railway Station (Melbourne, AU) - tonteldoos
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nh_w4qmXAr0
======
tonteldoos
And a press release from the Premier's office:

[https://www.premier.vic.gov.au/shining-a-light-on-
flinders-s...](https://www.premier.vic.gov.au/shining-a-light-on-flinders-
street-station/)

------
tony-allan
Very cool. It will be interesting to see what sort of light shows are
developed.

~~~
tonteldoos
Currently there are supposed to be ones for all the 'major' events in
Melbourne. It's quite surprising what you can do with 1ft resolution on a
building that big :)

